# Guide for setting up a nano reef?



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello Saltwater gurus.

After visiting the Vancouver Aquarium I have had the urge to jump into saltwater. I am planning to setup a 10-20 gallon reef tank (mostly coral and invertebrates...I have little interest in the fish)
I was wondering if somebody has the free time and would like to help me out with a step by step guide on setting this up and the equipment list (+estimated cost?)
I know the basics of saltwater but would like some in detail input. 

Thank you to anybody that helps 
Bobby


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

with a nano reef, you really just need to be on top of water changes and make sure temperature is stable and flow is decent. The water change is the key, always the same temp and salinity and keep up with your top offs to prevent salinity fluctuations. What you want to do depends really if you want a little sump or an all in one tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I was thinking all in one tank...but if a sump is better and not much more expensive and difficult I could definitely try it.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is what I did for a 15 gallon nano reef.....
No skimmer, no sump, just a small DIY refugium and a power head..
Minimal water top off necessary and low maintenance.
Having a sump and a skimmer is better but a lot of work and possible water leak..I would rather do that on a larger system than a nano.

Click on the link below:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/my-new-exciting-nano-reef-30494/


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Everything depends on where you buy your stuff from, and how fancy you want to make it

For example 20g: 

Liverock 20lbs bought for 3$/lb from a forum member 60$
Bag of salt 25$
Tank: 20-50$ depending on where you get it
Sand: free if you go used and wash it
Aquaclear filter 30$ (if you go that route)
Skimmer 50-120$ used depending on what you want that is if you even use a skimmer
Heater: w/e heaters cost
Powerhead: 10-250$ used depending on what you want

And then of course your lighting varies from ~50$-200$ depending on where you buy it, what kinds of light you want and what you want to grow


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Or buy my biocube setup and youll have an all in one setup with sand and depending on the price I'll throw in some liverock


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I can't find that listing D;

Tank: Okay so...first step is I'll probably go to IPU and purchese a rimless tank around 10 gallons. $50?
Salt: Bucket ol' salt from King Eds? Around $60.
Light: Then I want to get a light (from JnL)...anybody have any suggestions? I want to keep corals like Zoas, Ricordias, maybe some Anemones? Some tips on whats good and whats not? Wattage, brand?I'm thinking this will probably 
run me $75-100 right?
Heater: Get a good one thats submersible ($30-40)
Powerhead: Some Koralias. 1 or 2? Whats the turnover I should get? ($50?)
Substrate: Aragonite ($20?)

edit: Oh...Hydrometer or Refractormeter? ($40)

Should I switch over one of my canister filters and fill it with liverock? 
Or is it even neccesary to have more filtration?
Should I get a skimmer? From what I've read you should shell out a lot for one and not go cheap. But is it worth it in my case?

Start stocking:
Liverock: Eithier from a LFS (Probably JnL) or a hobbyist. Around $50
Cleaning crew comes in first.
Then I start adding corals.

Can anyone teach me how to keep corals healthy?

Thanks so much for everybody that is helping ^^


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Instant Ocean salt is on sale for $29.99 at King Ed's.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Momobobo said:


> Can anyone teach me how to keep corals healthy?


Come over if you want to talk sw & corals. I'm finally on my day's off. PM me your contact info.


----------

